# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Sunroute Plaza Shinjuku - Tokyo( Nhật Bản)

## hantt.163

*Vị trí.* 
Tọa lạc tại Tokyo (Shinjuku), Hotel Sunroute Plaza Shinjuku nằm khá gần Quảng trường Thời đại Takashimaya, Tòa thị Chính Tô-ky-ô và Vườn Quốc gia Shinjuku Gyoen. Đền Meiji Jingu và Công viên Yoyogi cũng ở khá gần đó. 



*Đặc điểm của khách sạn.* 
Khách sạn có 2 nhà hàng với quầy bar/sảnh chờ. Nhân viên sẵn sàng hỗ trợ cung cấp dịch vụ ẩm thực cho sự kiện/tiệc, dịch vụ hỗ trợ nhu cầu hành chánh, văn phòng và dịch vụ đổi tiền. Các tiện ích, dịch vụ khác bao gồm nhân viên nói được nhiều thứ tiếng, dịch vụ giặt ủi và báo miễn phí ở sảnh. Với khoản phụ phí nhỏ, khách có thể sử dụng xe đưa đón tới sân bay vào thời gian đã lên lịch. Khách sạn có khu vực hút thuốc riêng biệt. 







*Tiện nghi phòng.* 
624 phòng nghỉ được trang bị điều hòa nhiệt độ tại Hotel Sunroute Plaza Shinjuku bao gồm dụng cụ pha cà phê/trà và dép đi trong nhà. Giường được trang bị chăn bông và bộ đồ giường cao cấp. Có sẵn danh sách các loại gối cho khách chọn lựa. Khách có thể truy cập Internet có dây tốc độ cao miễn phí tại phòng. 26-32-inch TV màn hình phẳng được trang bị kênh truyền hình cáp và các kênh phim phải trả tiền. Tất cả các phòng có bàn và điện thoại liên lạc trực tiếp với thư thoại. Phòng tắm có vòi sen/bồn tắm kết hợp với bồn tắm và vòi sen. Phòng tắm cũng có chậu vệ sinh, gương trang điểm/cạo râu và máy sấy tóc. Các tiện nghi bổ sung bao gồm cửa sổ đóng mở được và đồ dùng nhà tắm miễn phí. Ngoài ra, các tiện nghi phục vụ theo nhu cầu bao gồm bàn ủi/dụng cụ ủi quần áo, bộ đồ giường kháng dị ứng và dịch vụ báo thức. Dịch vụ dọn phòng phục vụ hàng ngày. 






(vi.hotels.com)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## littlegirl

ks lớn wa' sang trọng thật đấy

----------


## thientai206

nhìn ở ngoài thi bt mà bên trong  nội thất đẹp thế

----------


## rose

nhìn hiện đại quá

----------


## littlelove

bên trong ks quá đẹp luôn

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn đẹp và sang trọng quá...

----------


## kohan

Nhìn khách sạn đẹp thía.........

----------


## dung89

thật là lung linh!!!

----------

